# My Friend Needs Advice



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

My friend has been writing on deviantArt for a month now, and was considering doing some very cheep commissions. One close friend said hell yes and another said hell no. He writes transformation stories and his work is here: http://justakitsune.deviantart.com/ he recently won $100 in a local writing contest, but I can't find that work online. So should he make some cheap commissions or should he wait a while longer?


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

How cheap? (also I can resize that picture if you want)


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> How cheap? (also I can resize that picture if you want)


About twenty points in deviantArt (not that much to be honest) and if you could resize it I'd love it ^^


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Kishi said:


> About twenty points in deviantArt (not that much to be honest) and if you could resize it I'd love it ^^


 That's like $0.20, how long are these stories? D:  (this should work on the forum, if it don't throw me a PM)


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> That's like $0.20, how long are these stories? D:


He was planning on more, but one friend said that around $5 was crazy because he was new. They are of decent size, click the link in the original post ^^


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Kishi said:


> He was planning on more, but one friend said that around $5 was crazy because he was new. They are of decent size, click the link in the original post ^^


 While I do say he could use some work on his writing for something that size he should get a lot more than twenty cents. I'm not sure how writers price their work but with a price that low he is basically getting nothing.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> While I do say he could use some work on his writing for something that size he should get a lot more than twenty cents. I'm not sure how writers price their work but with a price that low he is basically getting nothing.


The worst thing is that friend said that his stories weren't even worth 20 cents, and when he was still new to writing and was a lot worse at writing that friend asked for a request


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Kishi said:


> The worst thing is that friend said that his stories weren't even worth 20 cents, and when he was still new to writing and was a lot worse at writing that friend asked for a request


 He's not that bad. Not by a long shot. I'm gonna read one again and try to see what the biggest problem is.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> He's not that bad. Not by a long shot. I'm gonna read one again and try to see what the biggest problem is.


He'd love that


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

The dialogue feels off (kinda fake feeling). He really needs to work on his description and pacing.
 He has some decent (and some rather nice) sentences mixed in with the just okay ones. 

He should practice more before he opens commissions. (he'll definitely get some for that price, but that'll really just be people taking advantage over something really cheap. :/)


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> The dialogue feels off (kinda fake feeling). He really needs to work on his description and pacing.
> He has some decent (and some rather nice) sentences mixed in with the just okay ones.
> 
> He should practice more before he opens commissions. (he'll definitely get some for that price, but that'll really just be people taking advantage over something really cheap. :/)


ill be sure to tell him that, thank you


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Kishi said:


> ill be sure to tell him that, thank you


 No prob.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

Teal said:


> No prob.


^^... Oh and thanks for resizing the pic!


----------



## Aleu (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree with Teal. I mean, no one should sell out for that cheap, no matter what.

personally I'd charge per page so if he's charging $5 for the entire thing if it's more than a page, then that's still quite a steal.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I agree with Teal. I mean, no one should sell out for that cheap, no matter what.
> 
> personally I'd charge per page so if he's charging $5 for the entire thing if it's more than a page, then that's still quite a steal.


So your saying he should do commissions, just for more than what he's thinking?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 17, 2013)

Kishi said:


> So your saying he should do commissions, just for more than what he's thinking?


Yeah though not at the moment. Writing is a tricky thing to get down.

What may help is looking back on older pieces and then revise them to be better. It helps train you of keeping an eye out for mistakes or something that may flow better. That's what I do in some of my older roleplay stuff. The amount of times I've face-palmed thinking it was good...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeah though not at the moment. Writing is a tricky thing to get down.
> 
> What may help is looking back on older pieces and then revise them to be better. It helps train you of keeping an eye out for mistakes or something that may flow better. That's what I do in some of my older roleplay stuff. The amount of times I've face-palmed thinking it was good...


I did this so hard on my old Spyro fanfic...
My face and palm hurt so much.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I did this so hard on my old Spyro fanfic...
> My face and palm hurt so much.


Spyro fanfiction? that sounds both awesome and terrifying


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Spyro fanfiction? that sounds both awesome and terrifying


No dragon yiffs sorry.

No one will ever fucking know what I wrote.

Never.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> No dragon yiffs sorry.
> 
> No one will ever fucking know what I wrote.
> 
> Never.



Ok  I have to know. is this involving NEW Spyro or ORIGINAL Spyro?

THIS IS IMPORTANT


----------



## Kishi (Jun 17, 2013)

So... Did you guys like his work?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 17, 2013)

Honestly, 20 cents doesn't seem like enough for a commission, simply for the _time_, etc. Especially if he's trying to make money.

And I would agree about looking back on past work (and all the facepalms that come with it). I've completely revised an entire book before and plan to do this again.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Ok  I have to know. is this involving NEW Spyro or ORIGINAL Spyro?
> 
> THIS IS IMPORTANT



Middle Spyro?
The story was set in The Legend of Spyro. new begging and dotd was the tits.
but old Spyro is best Spyro


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2013)

Artists might need to whore themselves out for money and attention, but your friend needs some standards. For so little money, there's no point.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Middle Spyro?
> The story was set in The Legend of Spyro. new begging and dotd was the tits.
> but old Spyro is best Spyro



This interests me. A lot.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 18, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> This interests me. A lot.



How about you discuss it via PM's so this thread doesn't get completely off track.


----------

